# Usb Microscopes



## mr.h (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi

Im not getting the best of results with my Kodak c743 & wondered if anyone was using a USB microscope & if so could post any pics & recommendations ..

regards

mr.h


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Top RH corner above the forum is a Box of Search! This is your friend, - - try entering various searches to do with USB microscopes and see what comes up, I remember a previous discussion on same some time ago, maybe a couple of years back.

:weed:

TSA

The Sequined Avenger


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

try this thread

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=74883&hl=microscope&st=0


----------



## mr.h (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks

For some reason when searching for "usb microscope" i got this message-

"One or all of your search keywords were below 4 characters or you searched for words which are not allowed, such as 'html', 'img', etc, please increase the length of these search keywords or choose different keywords"

which if thats the setting for every1 i guess it gets a bit annoying eg searching for: cwc bar cam pin lug tan etc etc

well what i realy wanted to know, i guessed they would be good for minute work, but are they good for taking complete watch pictures, say from 3-4" away?

regards

kevin


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

I have one and for 3 or 4 inch work they are no good, as they are very hard to focus at that distance.


----------



## jonbkk (Jan 6, 2013)

I have one in the storage room I haven't used in years. I will ask the maid to find it tomorrow. I remember it being a remarkable piece of kit and quite fun. I just hope it works with windows 8.


----------

